# Does anyone else find it funny??



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I think living with this and having so many embarrassing moments with the how can i say this "butt region" that i think that the topic of poo is so funny. I know this may sound weird but if i watch a movie or a show where this is dipicted i laugh so hard to the point that people are like what is wrong with you. I don't know if anyone watches fat actress but the one where she is at the restaurant and overdoses on laxatives and has to keep running to the washroom and asked a lady for an extra diaper cause all the stalls were full and said"don't make me use this" I swear i laughed for over 20 minutes i thought it was great.Or if someone farts i think its so funny maybe i am just really immature or i don't know. I think my best bet is to get me a guy with IBS cause at least i will always be lauging. Just wondering if anyone else experiences this LOLps- i know this topic has no relevance so no need to tell me that LOL


----------

